# Is 14 hours long for brisket?



## kentucky fisherman (Feb 26, 2017)

DSCN0073.JPG



__ kentucky fisherman
__ Feb 26, 2017






I've smoked a few briskets the past 4-5 years, but this one has me a little puzzled. Started with a 6 1/2 pound flat from Sam's. I rubbed it and refrigerated overnight. Set it out for an hour or so the next morning as I got the smoker up to temp. Put the meat on at 9 a.m. and pretty well followed the Okie process. I logged the meat and smoker temps every hour and didn't see much out of the ordinary in terms of the plateau and such. My plan was to go to 200IT and then wrap it in a cooler. But just before 11 p.m. the temp was only at 190. I was absolutely whipped, so I pulled it at 190, wrapped it in towels in a cooler and went to bed. 

I agree with the guideline to cook by temp and not by time, but 14 hours sure sounds like a long time for a 6 1/2 pound flat to get to 190. I kept the smoker right around 225, but did let it climb to 250 the last 2-3 hours, trying to move things along. I was afraid after 14 hours it would be dried out and tough as shoe leather, but it sliced and ate just fine. 

If you go by the guideline of 1 1/2 hours per pound of brisket, this thing should have cooked in about 10 hours. I let it go almost 14 and still was only at 190. Any ideas, or should I just shrug and write it up as experience? It would have been a problem if I'd been trying to feed a group at a specific time.

Kentucky Carpman

Louisville


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 26, 2017)

That does seem a little on the long side, but now and then you get a stubborn SOB of a brisket.  You never can tell, your next one may finish in 6-8 hours...

I always try and "plan" for my briskets or butts to be done 3-6 hours before folks arrive.  It'll hold well in an insulated cooler for that long, plus it gives me time to shower and chill a bit before hungry people get there.


----------



## geezer (Feb 26, 2017)

Briskets and even pork shoulders can have a mind of their own sometimes.

We don't always recognize or understand the many different variables we're working with and that can lead to surprises.

I know I've had a few packers over the years that were difficult. Usually they come out okay, but admittedly I've cooked my share of mediocre briskets. If you cook enough, you'll have clunkers.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2017)

As said above, it happens.

When you get a chance, swing by "Roll Call" & introduce yourself, so we can all welcome you to SMF!

Al


----------



## ynot2k (Feb 27, 2017)

o.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Feb 27, 2017






14 hours doesn't seem right for a HOF (hunk of flat).

Check your therms.  Double check your therms.

We cook our brisket here at 260, full packers, and hardly ever have one go past 14 hours.

You could have had just one of those steers....but I suspect incorrect temp readings.

Keep trying - heck, it took me YEARS to get brisket down.  Now we knock 'em out with certainty.  You can too.

Jeff

Jeff's Texas Style BBQ

Marysville, WA


----------



## kentucky fisherman (Feb 27, 2017)

​Done, Al, thanks.


----------



## kentucky fisherman (Feb 27, 2017)

​Good plan, CB, I'll remember that one.


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 27, 2017)

One never knows with brisket. It's done when it's done.
Last year I was smoking a couple 9lb brisket flats. One finished in a little over 6hrs the other took 10hrs.

Welcome to SMF!


----------

